# The End for the October Bank Holiday



## belview (22 Oct 2010)

Disestablish the October Bank Holiday.Make it a compulsory day of work for every worker in the public and private sector ( those that would normally work on this day would have to work another day in lieu).

The savings to the nation would be considerable. The Bank holiday should be restored when we get the budget deficit down to 3%


----------



## Firefly (22 Oct 2010)

A bit late for me, sorry, plans made and all that.


----------



## lightswitch (22 Oct 2010)

I'm sure if you speak to your employer they will be happy to let you work on the Bank Holiday.  I worked, on my own I might add, on two St. Patricks days about 10 years ago.  I wouldn't do it now.  Certainly got no thanks for it and looking back what seemed important then really wasn't anything that couldn't have waited one more day.


----------



## Murfnm (22 Oct 2010)

I think the folks in Cork would object - a huge earner for them - The Jazz weekend.


----------



## DerKaiser (26 Oct 2010)

belview said:


> Disestablish the October Bank Holiday.Make it a compulsory day of work for every worker in the public and private sector ( those that would normally work on this day would have to work another day in lieu).
> 
> The savings to the nation would be considerable. The Bank holiday should be restored when we get the budget deficit down to 3%



450,000 people on the dole - we're not working to capacity so common sense will tell you the problem is not lack of work but lack of demand for labour.

We're not going to solve anything by aimlessly racking up the hours at work.


----------



## Marietta (26 Oct 2010)

Murfnm said:


> I think the folks in Cork would object - a huge earner for them - The Jazz weekend.


 
Wasn't that on last weekend??


----------



## chrisboy (26 Oct 2010)

Ireland has the second lowest holidays in europe as it is..

http://euobserver.com/9/21921/?rk=1



On the other side of the spectrum, the Netherlands is the country  with the least public holidays – eight – and annual leave entitlement –  20. 
  Ireland has 9 public holidays and 20 days of annual leave while  Belgium has 10 days of public holidays and 20 days of annual leave.


----------



## ontour (26 Oct 2010)

I love these suggestions that if we work more days, the problems will be solved.  If there was work to be done and someone to pay for the output, we would not have the rate of unemployment we have now.

Do the opposite - put more people on 4 day weeks, prioritize the work that needs to be done now and de-prioritise admin work that can be deferred or done in quiet times.

More people stay in the workforce so there is less chance of becoming long term unemployed.  More people earning less require fewer relying on social welfare.


----------

